# ~Pizza Pizza~



## Dabs (Feb 20, 2012)

I know a lot of areas have some smaller "pizza joints" that are good....but out of the top 3 pizza chains.......Pizza Hut....Dominos....Papa John's..........I say Pizza Hut is the best and Domino's is the absolute worst!
OMFG....their crust tastes like cardboard *blech*
Terrible pizza they have....terrible...terrible.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Feb 20, 2012)

Gives industrial strength gas too.


----------



## percysunshine (Feb 20, 2012)

More diced dill pickles on the pizza will fix anything.


----------



## Peach (Feb 20, 2012)

Dabs said:


> I know a lot of areas have some smaller "pizza joints" that are good....but out of the top 3 pizza chains.......Pizza Hut....Dominos....Papa John's..........I say Pizza Hut is the best and Domino's is the absolute worst!
> OMFG....their crust tastes like cardboard *blech*
> Terrible pizza they have....terrible...terrible.


Domino's is inconsistent. I have had  great pizza from some, lousy from others. Overall, I choose Pizza Hut.


----------



## eagleseven (Feb 24, 2012)

I live in Little Italy, so only eat amazing local pizza.


----------



## Ringel05 (Feb 24, 2012)

Dabs said:


> I know a lot of areas have some smaller "pizza joints" that are good....but out of the top 3 pizza chains.......Pizza Hut....Dominos....Papa John's..........I say Pizza Hut is the best and Domino's is the absolute worst!
> OMFG....their crust tastes like cardboard *blech*
> Terrible pizza they have....terrible...terrible.



None of the above, not now, not ever.  Pay a little extra, get some real pizza.


----------



## editec (Feb 24, 2012)

If you think any of those chains is in the PIZZA business then I suspect you have never really eaten a real pizza.


----------



## zzzz (Feb 24, 2012)

Yeah but what is pizza? Originally pizza did not even have cheese!!!



> Neapolitan pizza (pizza napoletana): Authentic Neapolitan pizzas are typically made with tomatoes and Mozzarella cheese.
> ...
> 
> Pizza romana: tomato, mozzarella, anchovies, oregano, oil
> ...


Pizza - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## agraw (Mar 1, 2012)

The pizza is the most favorite foods in the U.S..May be due to geographical reasons, the Chinese people's appetite is not very large.So did not see a big pizza.


----------



## SillyWabbit (Mar 1, 2012)

percysunshine said:


> More diced dill pickles on the pizza will fix anything.



Diced dill pickles on pizza? It'll fix it alright. Put that on it and it'll be fixin for the trash heap.



My God in Heaven, Hallowed be Thy Name. . .



Pardon me, Padre. . .



Sorry, wait, OMFG. . .











Wow, the basics save the day.


----------



## Dabs (Mar 1, 2012)

SillyWabbit said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > More diced dill pickles on the pizza will fix anything.
> ...



Damn SillyWabbit....who the fuck you trying to scare off with your avatar??


----------



## zzzz (Mar 1, 2012)

Never had this but when I get to Indy I might try it.



> It's about the crust, right? Any joker can top a pizza. Buy good cheese, be picky about your meat. Done.
> 
> Crust, though: There's the money. Cook it quick in a hot, hot oven like Coal Pizza Company. The crust at this restaurant that opened just before the Super Bowl is light in color, lighter in texture. It's open and chewy, with a thin skin of crispness and golden airy bubbles.
> 
> ...



Coal Pizza Company's 900-degree oven creates perfect crusts | The Indianapolis Star | indystar.com


----------



## Skull Pilot (Mar 1, 2012)

I use my Big Green Egg at 600 degrees as a pizza oven to get that wood fired taste and crispy crust.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 1, 2012)

You're not gonna get a really good pizza from a chain.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 1, 2012)

agraw said:


> the Chinese people's appetite is not very large.






Say what?


???????????


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 1, 2012)

zzzz said:


> Yeah but what is pizza? Originally pizza did not even have cheese!!!
> ]





Well, it certainly had cheese long before it had tomato!


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 1, 2012)

Dabs said:


> I know a lot of areas have some smaller "pizza joints" that are good....but out of the top 3 pizza chains.......Pizza Hut....Dominos....Papa John's..........I say Pizza Hut is the best and Domino's is the absolute worst!
> OMFG....their crust tastes like cardboard *blech*
> Terrible pizza they have....terrible...terrible.



Pizza Hut, Dominoes, Papa Johns are all garbage, the only place to get decent pizza nowadays is from the little mom and pop places, there is a place here in Birmingham called Salvatores and their pizza is the bomb.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 1, 2012)

SillyWabbit said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > More diced dill pickles on the pizza will fix anything.
> ...





Don't be ascared. Think outside the (pizza) box.

Corn, squid, octopus, and lots of other stuff you might not  have thought of go great on pizza!


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 1, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> SillyWabbit said:
> 
> 
> > percysunshine said:
> ...



I had a shrimp pizza in Kuwait, wasn't that bad.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 1, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > SillyWabbit said:
> ...





Another good one!


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 1, 2012)

Interesting to consider that many of the foods most associated with Italian cuisine include tomatoes, but they were not even known to Europeans until the 'discovery' of the New World and for a long time after that they were considered poinsonous!


----------



## Douger (Mar 1, 2012)

None of the above.
I make better pizza than any of that ripoff garbage.


----------



## SillyWabbit (Mar 1, 2012)

Unkotare said:


> SillyWabbit said:
> 
> 
> > percysunshine said:
> ...



Don't blaspheme in here! Don't you BLASPHEME up in here!

   

And you know what? I like Big Mama's and Papa's pizza: it's a little on the greasy side, but that's what pizza is _for me_: hot, greasy, fatty, salty, cheesy, tomatoey (?), goodness.
Pepperoni and garlic are a must. Veggies kept to a minimum and definitely *NO* "alternative" toppings--blecchh!

I've tasted enough wacky crap tossed onto a pizza to know somethings just do not belong.


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 1, 2012)

SillyWabbit said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > SillyWabbit said:
> ...


----------



## SillyWabbit (Mar 1, 2012)

Wait, now I see the Truth of it:







Variety, it's the Spice. . .






. . .the Spice of . . .






Life!


----------



## TheLonelySquire (Mar 8, 2012)

SillyWabbit said:


> Wait, now I see the Truth of it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That first pic looks like the things they tried to make Picard eat in TNG's Conspiracy!


----------



## High_Gravity (Mar 8, 2012)

I love mushrooms on my Pizza.


----------



## Dabs (Mar 8, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> I love mushrooms on my Pizza.



Yessssss.....This I could eat!!!!!


----------



## Dabs (Mar 8, 2012)

SillyWabbit said:


> Wait, now I see the Truth of it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




THIS....I could not *blech*


----------



## Mr Natural (Mar 8, 2012)

If it isn't NY pizza, then it's not real pizza.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 8, 2012)

Mr Clean said:


> If it isn't NY pizza, then it's not real pizza.



So true.......


----------



## syrenn (Mar 8, 2012)

Dabs said:


> I know a lot of areas have some smaller "pizza joints" that are good....but out of the top 3 pizza chains.......Pizza Hut....Dominos....Papa John's..........I say Pizza Hut is the best and Domino's is the absolute worst!
> OMFG....their crust tastes like cardboard *blech*
> Terrible pizza they have....terrible...terrible.



Our first time in NYC with enough time to actually see and do anything......not just a fast in and out for business or a stop over. 


We are at the sisters....she asked what we want to do for dinner. Cool.... NY pizza.  

The door bell rings... and in comes the pizza.... 



She ordered dominoes pizza!


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 8, 2012)

Mr Clean said:


> If it isn't NY pizza, then it's not real pizza.



You should write a letter to Italy and let them know.


----------



## Annie (Mar 8, 2012)

Dabs said:


> I know a lot of areas have some smaller "pizza joints" that are good....but out of the top 3 pizza chains.......Pizza Hut....Dominos....Papa John's..........I say Pizza Hut is the best and Domino's is the absolute worst!
> OMFG....their crust tastes like cardboard *blech*
> Terrible pizza they have....terrible...terrible.



I wouldn't buy pizza at any of them. Blech!


----------



## Annie (Mar 8, 2012)

Douger said:


> None of the above.
> I make better pizza than any of that ripoff garbage.



Me too! I like my own best! LOL! We have some killer pizza places in the area, any of the chains don't cut it, certainly not for taste and not in costs. Actually the thought of any chain pizza I know of gags me. 

I can't imagine being in NY or Chicago and ordering from any of the chains.


----------



## Dabs (Mar 8, 2012)

Ringel05 said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> > If it isn't NY pizza, then it's not real pizza.
> ...



WTF??
Looks like meat assembled to look like mice!


----------



## Big Fitz (Mar 8, 2012)

I haven't eaten a 'chain' pizza in going on 3 years save for Little Caesars, and that I know is more like 'pizza-like', but Little Seizures is a tasty cheap way to get rid of the craving, and doesn't suck as hard as Donkeyblows or Piece-a-Slut.  It's consistent in it's medeocrity.

Otherwise, I eat at local chains.  I'm going to miss Franky's and DaVanni's in the Twin Cities.  By far the best pizzas there.


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 8, 2012)

Dabs said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Clean said:
> ...



Big city rat pizza.......


----------



## Big Fitz (Mar 8, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > SillyWabbit said:
> ...


Frank's Pizza Palace in Appleton, WI makes a fantastic Shrimp Pizza, and I don't really like shrimp pizza, but I like that!


----------



## Big Fitz (Mar 8, 2012)

NY Style?  meh... not my fave, but good.  Chicago Deep Dish?  Oh yeah.


----------

